# Please help



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi I am after some help as soon as poss really. We have 2 cats and due to circumstances beyond our control we have to rehome them. They were together from birth so I need them to be rehomed together. One is black and the other is tabby. They are very affectionate and loving and it is with a very heavy heart I am doing this. All I ask if someone who can rehome them and can give them the time and love they give us. I would gladly drive them to wherever just to make sure they have a good home.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh they are 2 and a half and fully up to date on vacs


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Do you think you could place a photo of the 2 cats please so we can hopefully help you more.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I am on phone at moment so will put a pic up later when I'm on my computer. Its just so sad and really don't want to put them in rescue centre


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you advertised them on pets 4 home? The more people who know they need a home the better the chances.
Also if you can put what type of home that would be good, like do they go outside, can they be rehomed with children, cats, dogs etc.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah will do that thanks x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi hun please post photos of the little ones xxx


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

I will do been trying to get one of them on phone but maisy is just all black so she just looks like a blob with eyes! Will get a picture on my camera and upload it tomorrow when I'm back from work if that's ok? Honestly they are lovely cats, brilliant with our 2 children and altho they have the option of going out neither of them ever have! They are quite happy curled up on the sofa. I don't want anyone to think I just want rid coz that is most definately not the case. Its not their fault things have turned out as they have and I just want them to go to a loving home. This absolutely breaks my heart


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope this has worked, maisy is the black one and daisy is the tabby. Maisys is a pic I took today but daisys is bit older. They are pretty big cats tho! Any help would be massively appreciated xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi hun, they are lovely cats, and yes the photos did work. As catcoonz mentioned, please try

Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK

Also, where are you based?


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

They are lovely we are based in dorset but I am willing to travel to make sure they have a good home.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, after looking at our current situation why we have to rehome the cats I have decided to make alternate plans so that we can keep them! It was heartbreaking to think of them not being here and if I have to do things a different way to keep them that's what I'm gonna do! Thanks so much for all your help and advice though its been much appreciated xxx :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats fantastic news. xxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

it's great that you got to keep them 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

thats brilliant news!!!!! i am so glad you can keep them x


----------

